
Ask HN: What are you programming on? - talson
What machine build are you primarily using?
======
mattbgates
Chrome OS, 4 GB RAM, 16 GB HD, with Linux and Terminal using HTML, CSS,
Javascript, and PHP.

For work, I use Windows 10, but at home... in the past, my primary computer
had been a Mac OS, but in 2013, I switched to a Chrome OS and never looked
back.

I love the fast loading times. I love the dual Linux boot. I love that I don't
have to deal with malware or viruses or even if I click suspicious links.. it
doesn't do anything. I bought a few versions of them, but my Chromebook is no
longer manufactured.. it is one of those that accept T-Mobile SIMM so I can be
anywhere and always have Internet.

It is definitely not for everyone, but it is just a part of life for me and my
code.

~~~
busymichael
I have tried to migrate to a dual boot Chromebook w/Linux twice. But, I
couldn't get past the fact that if the Chromebook crashed, it would hard
reset, wipe the Linux partition and you would have to set it up all over
again.

It was easy to setup the Chrome side, but re-installing and then reconfiguring
Ubuntu for web dev was a big hassle.

How did you get past that problem?

~~~
mattbgates
I apologize for my mis-information: i said "dual boot" but I actually
installed it with Crouton, which runs Linux on top of Chrome OS. So just when
I load up, it is just pressing the ctrl+d that seems the biggest of my
worries.

[https://www.linux.com/learn/how-easily-install-Ubuntu-
Chrome...](https://www.linux.com/learn/how-easily-install-Ubuntu-Chromebook-
crouton%20)

I've followed it every time and it has always worked.

I have had several crashes in the past, so it isn't always the most stable,
but these crashes usually have happened after some intense usage, most of the
time when I've been trying to restore a website or a database via terminal.

I have never attempted the other method, which is the dual-boot with Linux.

------
8draco8
Recently Thinkpad X230, i5, 8GB RAM, SSD. Honestly I don't need more for web
dev, mostly backend. I have custom build PC in storage with AMD FX8520, 16RAM
and some Nvidia GPU that I could use and objectively would be faster but my
X230 is good enough.

As for software until December I was using Ubuntu 17.10, since 1st of December
I'm on Ubuntu Mate 17.10. I was Windows then Mac user in the past. I always
had somekind of linux as dual boot. Finally two years ago I've sold my last
non linux machine. Never looked back.

~~~
stealthcat
How do you cope with small screen? I reduced my font scaling so I could fit
more text and UI.

~~~
8draco8
Short answer is: I don't. In my home office I have external monitor and laptop
screen is used just as email/slack screen to keep an eye on notifications. In
rare occasions when I am on the go this small screen in enough. It's not 27
inch 5k display but I can get the job done. Main thing that helps me with that
is multiple desktops and fast switch between them assigned to one of my
Logitech G600 side buttons.

------
nickjj
A self assembled desktop for full time development / video creation / casual
gaming.

It's an i5 3.2ghz, 16gb of RAM machine with an SSD and it runs just as well as
it did 3+ years ago when I put it together.

All of the parts are on [https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/the-tools-i-
use#computer-desk...](https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/the-tools-i-use#computer-
desk-and-phone)

------
tyil
Output of lspci:

    
    
      00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)
      00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)
      00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
      00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
      00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05)
      00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
      00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 05)
      00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
      00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)
      00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev d5)
      00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev d5)
      00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05)
      00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM86 Express LPC Controller (rev 05)
      00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05)
      00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)
      01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 755M] (rev a1)
      08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
      09:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)
    

For software choices: Funtoo GNU+Linux as OS vim as editor Firefox as primary
browser

I use this laptop for work, as well as for personal work on my own projects.

------
dabockster
Custom built rig with Windows 10's Long Filename Support enabled (32k
characters supported) so I don't have to dual boot.

Keep in mind that I usually only write in higher level languages. If I have a
C/C++ project, I'll probably end up installing a dual boot config.

------
mbrumlow
Lenvo t450s laptop running Linux and a home built desktop running Linux as
well. The desktop is for work work and the laptop for personal projects. I
mostly use tmux / vim so the experience is about the same.

I avoid windows at all cost.

------
subie
My Home build: I run Win10 for casual things and Ubuntu 17.10 for developing.

[https://pcpartpicker.com/b/Rdq48d](https://pcpartpicker.com/b/Rdq48d)

------
mabynogy
screenfetch -n

    
    
       OS: Debian 9.3 stretch
       Kernel: x86_64 Linux 4.9.0-4-amd64
       Uptime: 5h 25m
       Packages: 3237
       Shell: bash -init-file rc.txt
       Resolution: 1024x768
       DE: Gnome
       WM: GNOME Shell
       WM Theme: Adwaita
       Adwaita [GTK2]
       , Adwaita [GTK3]
       Icon Theme: Adwaita
       Font: Cantarell 11
       CPU: Intel Core i3 CPU 540 @ 3.059GHz
       GPU: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Desktop
       RAM: 1716MiB / 3695MiB

------
grover_hartmann
Desktop: Dual-Core E5500, 2GB RAM (upgrading to 8GB soon).

Laptop: ThinkPad T450, i5 broadwell CPU, 8GB RAM, 256 SSD.

I run Arch Linux with i3wm on both computers.

------
j-pb
The full stack is

* Microsoft Universal Foldable Keyboard

* iPhoneX

* Blink

* Mosh

* tmux

* scaleway small baremetal instance

Works like a charm. And at iphone resolution even 8pt are nicely readable.

------
marssaxman
Thinkpad W520 with 10GB RAM/128GB SSD running Ubuntu 16.04.

------
ohmichel
MacBook Air for casual things, MacBook Pro 2017 for developing

------
matchmike1313
Apple Macbook Pro 2016 13" with Sierra. Base model.

------
chrisbennet
Dell xps15 (9560) running Windows 10.

